# Pls advise - Ronda 5040.D is it a good quartz movement?? Any other good ones??



## cyl555

Hi, I am here to learn, any input would be appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## ronalddheld

Is that a thermocompensated movement? If not you may want to post in other fora.


----------



## abqhudson

Is this the Thermocompensated Quartz forum or the High Accuracy Quartz forum? 

When did it change?

Thanks for any information for someone interested in High Accuracy quartz movements.


----------



## mikeynd

It's a good quartz movement.Chronograph with large date window i do believe,but it's not what you would call a high accuracy quartz.
It would average i suppose a good 10 seconds a month or maybe a tad better or maybe a tad worse.


----------



## dicioccio

None of the Ronda movements have a high accuracy: they are all standard quartzes, no thermocompensation, nor high-frequency.

If you go to the ronda website (RONDA AG), you will have all the technical informations about the calibers they produce.

In my opinion, some calibers are interesting and are used in nice watches (such as Zeppelin).

Anyway, given whan I wrote above, Ronda doesn't belong to this subforum.


----------



## Eeeb

dicioccio said:


> ...
> Anyway, given whan I wrote above, Ronda doesn't belong to this subforum.


As I read it, our focus is the quest for accuracy. That is a bit larger than just TC quartz. Let's not go driving off interesting posters by being too strict.

But it is true Ronda is more interesting as a business (filling in as ETA becomes a slave to Swatch) than it is as a technologist. They make some nice big dates that ETA never did... but no really interesting technology.


----------



## cyl555

Sorry, pardon me, know nothing about quartz, will post my question elsewhere, thanks for the info.


----------



## dicioccio

Eeeb said:


> As I read it, our focus is the quest for accuracy. That is a bit larger than just TC quartz. Let's not go driving off interesting posters by being too strict.
> 
> But it is true Ronda is more interesting as a business (filling in as ETA becomes a slave to Swatch) than it is as a technologist. They make some nice big dates that ETA never did... but no really interesting technology.


Eeeeb, the first line of my post is "None of the Ronda movements have a high accuracy: they are all standard quartzes, no thermocompensation, nor high-frequency."

Therefore I only politely said what you would have probably written.

Moreover I read a lot about Ronda movements because some time ago I have been strongly interested in the movements they produced (such as the big date chronograph). And in fact I also wrote "In my opinion, some calibers are interesting and are used in nice watches".

This is the reason why I wrote what I wrote and I think I did the right thing... with all the respect with our friend "cyl555".

So, Eeeb, I think that you misunderstood me, writing "Let's not go driving off interesting posters by being too strict." ^_^


----------



## shtora

I have a Raymond Weil with the cousin 5040.B calibre. I have been wearing it in special occasions for a little over a year now. While I can't say much regarding the movement's quality and reliability, I have noticed that it is normally quite accurate (although it is worn occasionally) - around +1 to 2 sec/month.

The idea of the big date is very nice, however there is a disadvantage - as the two date figures are at different heights, the lower one is sometimes not visible enough. Additionally, the shades from the frame of the date window and the big chronograph hand make the situation even worse.


----------



## dicioccio

Thanks for the additional information: would you please post some picture ? I understand what's happening but I'd like to see it with my eyes. In fact I have considered for a long time to purchase a big date watch but never find the right one. On the Ronda website there is the picture of the movement and I thought the distance of the two date wheels was very small...


----------



## Eeeb

I have both a Ronda and an ETA (with Soprod mod) big dates. The Ronda does not change as neatly as the ETA. I've even seen it display "32" as the date :-( 

But the Rondas do seem to be better calibrated than the run of the mill ETAs. That is a big plus.

One of our sponsors once asked Ronda about making a TC watch. They were told there was insufficient market interest. Personally I think that is like saying to an army we are not buying accurate rifles because no one else is buying them...


----------



## shtora

I am sorry, I don't have good pictures to illustrate what I wrote.
However, here are some photos:

1. The shadows, not so severe here:








2. The difference in height and the impossibility to read the date from most of the angles:
















However, this cannot stop me from loving this watch, it is stunningly beautiful in person!


----------



## cyl555

shtora said:


> I am sorry, I don't have good pictures to illustrate what I wrote.
> However, here are some photos:
> 
> 1. The shadows, not so severe here:
> View attachment 880539
> 
> 
> However, this cannot stop me from loving this watch, it is stunningly beautiful in person!


Hi shtora, it is indeed a beautiful watch, may I know the model of it? Do they still make it? Does it come in black dial? Thanks.


----------



## shtora

You have a PM.
The model is 4476-STC-00300.
If you are interested in the model, note that it is very difficult to fit a metal band:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/mesh-bracelet-curved-spring-bars-647372.html#post5253110


----------



## dicioccio

Nice watch, shtora, and the problems about the date aren't so evident in the picture you posted.


----------



## eidimon

ronalddheld said:


> Is that a thermocompensated movement? If not you may want to post in other fora.


I have some experience with this movement (in a Swiss Military by Chrono - SM34052.08 model - bought in Schaffenhausen, CH) see some details below:
- Bought on 31/8/2014
- I like that it has a 12h chronograph (ok 11h 59m 59s!) and also 1/10 of sec for the first 30 mins (I think.)
- Battery life according to the manual for Ronda 5040D: 42 months.
- Needed a new battery around in 16-18 monthes, with minimal use of chronograph functions (Spring 2016 after a fall though I don't think that affected the batter) The original one was a swiss made RENATA which was replace by a no name.
- The crystal was chipped (after the fall to a marble floor) repaired by a TAG HEUER dealer in the UK.
- Needed 2nd battery on 15/10/2017 so the no name lasted for about 16 months too (again with minimal usage of chronograph functions.) This time I put a swiss made from Amazon (I replace batteries myself) let see for how long it will last.
- No complains about the time accuracy. Keeps time well and time is adjusted twice a year when the time changes to and from summer light-saving time. It is never off more than a minute.
- It goes to low power mode when battery is about to expire!
- Its "swiss made" leather strap showed obvious wearing out before the 3rd year now replaced by a steel bracelet by CASIO.
- The chronograph hands despite light use went out of alignment twice but that was quickly fixed thanks to the very detailed manual (sometimes chronograph buttons are accidentally pressed by wrist movements.)

My assessment: no major problems with the movement 5040D, generally satisfied but I would expect better battery life (to compare it to my vintage -now- 1982 Seiko Quartz 8222 - 5030 the Seiko is less accurate (5 mins off / 6 months) but after 32 years of use never needs a battery sooner than every 50 months (has a battery life according its 1982 manual of 60 months and still almost achieves that!)


----------



## ronalddheld

This thread did not need to be bumped.


----------

